# sponsoring my husband



## the_laceys (Mar 7, 2011)

hi there, we're new to this but wondered if anyone could give us some advice.

we've read through some threads but can't find the answer we're after.

basically, I've got a 2 year contract and therefore have my visa sorted via my employer.

What happens with my husband? He is in the process of applying for jobs but is finding it tricky as we are not yet in Dubai (we move in August!)

any advice would be much appreciated!

cheers


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can sponsor him if you earn above certain amount - I believe it is currently 20k a month. This will allow him to stay in the UAE but will not allow him to work. For that he will need to find a job and be sponsored by his employer.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

wandabug said:


> You can sponsor him if you earn above certain amount - I believe it is currently 20k a month. This will allow him to stay in the UAE but will not allow him to work. For that he will need to find a job and be sponsored by his employer.


20k ..??????? I believe it is 4.5k !!


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

Hi
you could visit
the site for General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs-Dubai 
and you will find all the information 
http://www.dnrd.gov.ae/Dnrd/Transactions/Residents/Residents Services?lang=en-GB


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

expatkid said:


> 20k ..??????? I believe it is 4.5k !!


That is for sponsoring your wife.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

I am sponsored by my wife, the criteria was salary above 6000AED and a job of a certain category!
The work ´permit is from JAFZA in my case.

Good luck!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Mrs Lacey, is your employer based in a Free Zone? and if so, which one?


----------



## egalia (Jun 12, 2011)

Kawasutra said:


> I am sponsored by my wife, the criteria was salary above 6000AED and a job of a certain category!
> The work ´permit is from JAFZA in my case.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Kawasutra, could you share the job categories included in the criteria?

Thank you


----------



## the_laceys (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm a teacher so I think that I can sponsor him just wasn't sure on the ins and outs of it all!! thanks for your advice guys it's much appreciated.


----------

